# 8 month old puppy - eating less



## CathyF (Nov 21, 2017)

Good Evening, 

I am a new member but have been lurking for a while. We have an 8 month old male puppy. He has had quite a life so far. 3 months ago he was diagnosed with liver shunts and is being treated with meds and a special diet. He normally will eat 1 3/4 cups of Hills Science L/D dry food twice a day. He cannot have anything else. I even use canned L/D for making treats for him. Oakley, has not been eating as much - more like 3/4 to a cup twice a day. He is still very active and playful. I do not see any changes in him. But because of how sick he was, I worry. He drinks plenty of water and well frankly he eats everything else -- like towels, phone cords, socks, papers. I am constantly following him around pulling stuff out of his mouth. As hard as I try to Puppy Proof the house, he always finds something. I have given him plenty of chew toys and squeakers. Is it normal for puppies to go through phases with food. I don't want to supplement his food (well I can't unless its with the canned Hills Prescription L/D food) because he will become too picky.

When he was five months old - he only weighed 17.8 lbs - now he is over 40 - almost 45 should I be worried?

Thank you

Cathy:|:|:|


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Some puppies will cut back on how much food they eat at about 8-9 months old when their growth is slowing down. 2 cups a day is good amount for a dog that age. you may also find he needs more food again later when he hits a growth spurt again. I wouldn't worry too much at this point, unless he stops eating in general, and with his health history that would indicate the vet needs to see him.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie is almost 7 months and eats 1 cup twice a day plus another half cup as training treats mid day. Just keep feeling your dogs ribs. You should be able to feel each rib but not see them. Once you start checking the ribs you learn when they are getting too plump or too thin.


----------

